# Suppliers for Penstock Valve & water meter In UAE



## hazemss (9 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني يا ريت اللي بعرف اي مورد ما يبخل علينا 
و شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2015)

ال water meters عادة تركب للشقق والفلل من قبل ال authority مثل ديوا في دبي فقط يتم توريد وتركيب الحاوية الخارجية والتي تكون مصنعة من الفايبركلاس وحسب مواصفات ديوا وموجودة الابعاد الخاصة بها في موقع ديوا الرسمي .. 
اما الفالف فاسال كل موردين التركيبات الصحية فهم وكلاء لشركات كثيرة .. وابحث بالانترنت مثلا:

http://www.datadubai.com/directory/penstock_gate_valve_supplier.html


----------

